

Ballmer claims GNU/Linux users don't want to pay - sloria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc30UVB3oMs

======
mtgx
It's funny that Silverlight is now dead. Also, when Ballmer says something -
do the opposite. Should be a good rule of thumb by now.

